# Word of the Week - Week 41 2015



## SENC (Oct 4, 2015)

riggite - one who plays rigs; a joker; a jester.

Riggite is a synonym for woodbarterite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2015)

@SENC Now you're just coming up with a fancy name for yourself


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2015)

So, if I wash rigs what am I?


----------



## SENC (Oct 4, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> @SENC Now you're just coming up with a fancy name for yourself


It's a lot more pleasant than a-hole.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> So, if I wash rigs what am I?


Can I answer? Can I answer? Please? Please? Please?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2015)

SENC said:


> Can I answer? Can I answer? Please? Please? Please?


Stay out of this. But what if I drive a rig


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> So, if I wash rigs what am I?


Car wash attendant...



Tclem said:


> But what if I drive a rig


Trucker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> So, if I wash rigs what am I?



A wiper of riggites.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

